# Cost of living in Pretoria



## rajnish (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello all ,

I'm a Mauritian who's been offered a position with a South African engineering firm and will be relocating to Pretoria, more precisely in the Lynwood - Hatfield area, in January 2008.

I would like to obtain some information about cost of living for a couple from you people. Also, if you could provide me with info regarding car loans (any websites?), rent (apartments & flats) and any other relevant info.

Thanks

Rajnish


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I only visited Pretoria a couple of times when I lived in South Africa. What I remember most is that I arrived when the jacaranda were in bloom, and all the city streets were lined in purple blossoms. It was beautifu.


----------

